# Is....Is Sean Opry recessed?



## KrissKross (Apr 16, 2019)

He has a so called "wimp skull" or "gay alien skull"
And this morph shows him with even MORE forward growth than he has.
Someone high IQ please make sense of this...


----------



## shimada (Apr 16, 2019)

Hes partially on the wimp skull scale but as a model it's how well you photograph usually. And hes admitted he photographs better than he looks IRL. 

Literally saw Jordan barrett's face 3 times downtown Toronto. His profile shits on oprys

Anyway that's like a 7 pre morph to a 9.5+ morphed. Almost no one looks that good.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 16, 2019)

He looks bad in the second picture ...like his chin is popping out from hiS face



shimada said:


> Hes partially on the wimp skull scale but as a model it's how well you photograph usually. And hes admitted he photographs better than he looks IRL.
> 
> Literally saw Jordan barrett's face 3 times downtown Toronto. His profile shits on oprys
> 
> Anyway that's like a 7 pre morph to a 9.5+ morphed. Almost no one looks that good.


But i saw some of his old youbtube videos and his interviews he was looking very handsome and girls in the comments were all drooling over his looks...specially on his eye area


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 16, 2019)

He clearly has excessive downward growth but frauds it with forward head posture


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 16, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> He clearly has excessive downward growth but frauds it with forward head posture


but users on lookism.net say that he has an insane forward growth and forward grown maxilla


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> but users on lookism.net say that he has an insane forward growth and forward grown maxilla


Evidently not. He has no ramus his jaw is one continuous line


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 16, 2019)

Sean O'Aspie said:


> Evidently not. He has no ramus his jaw is one continuous line


He has a rounder jaw ...maybe his eye area is top tier


----------



## demetrius (Apr 16, 2019)

Cope, his life is still on easy mode


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 16, 2019)

demetrius said:


> Cope, his life is still on easy mode



Water is wet, not really what the thread was discussing


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Apr 16, 2019)

I have a prey skull.

I should have been killed off years ago by an alpha or starved to death.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 16, 2019)

Baby sean opry ...look at that eye area


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 16, 2019)

Its honestly stuff like this that bluepills me into oblivion. I think have it figured out and then I find out Sean Opry is a recessed, downward grown, head fruading, gay alien skullcel sunhuman. Jfl


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 16, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> Its honestly stuff like this that bluepills me into oblivion. I think have it figured out and then I find out Sean Opry is a recessed, downward grown, head fruading, gay alien skullcel sunhuman. Jfl


Then how does he look so handsome and girls just want to fuck him...(dont say its a status halo)


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 16, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> Then how does he look so handsome and girls just want to fuck him...(dont say its a status halo)


I was joking man. Im saying looks theory is a load of trash. People say a certain thing, and a top male model disproves it. Happens all the time.


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 16, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> I was joking man. Im saying looks theory is a load of trash. People say a certain thing, and a top male model disproves it. Happens all the time.


I was thinking the same coz ur posts are always high iq post.....good sarcasm


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 16, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> I was joking man. Im saying looks theory is a load of trash. People say a certain thing, and a top male model disproves it. Happens all the time.


Forward growth etc is a meme.

Harmony, skin, eyes, hair and leanness. Those things take you to 7 PSL. The rest is all icing.


----------



## demetrius (Apr 16, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> I was joking man. Im saying looks theory is a load of trash. People say a certain thing, and a top male model disproves it. Happens all the time.



He still has a great eye area, chin, lips and forward growth, even if he looks gay


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 16, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Forward growth etc is a meme.
> 
> Harmony, skin, eyes, hair and leanness. Those things take you to 7 PSL. The rest is all icing.


And mandible


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 16, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> And mandible


Eh, maybe. As long as it's not a failo. Obviously 120-130 ish gonial is ideal with a longer mandibular plane though.


----------



## SayNoToRotting (Apr 17, 2019)

I think there is a slight genetic component here. His eye are is mostly due to genetics, on top of that he is at least above average in facial development, like 95th percentile (which is still not good, if you keep in mind that 50th percentile is fucking garbage, but it's something)


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 17, 2019)

Looks normal and godly keep coping


----------



## Nibba (Apr 17, 2019)

Sean o aspie vs Sean o chad in the morph


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Sean o aspie vs Sean o chad in the morph


JFL 









His profile is godly bro


----------



## Nibba (Apr 17, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> JFL
> View attachment 41983
> 
> View attachment 41984
> ...


Do u not realize that those r professional grade model photos with photoshop?


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 17, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Do u not realize that those r professional grade model photos with photoshop?


Yes I know but op think that’s what his profile look but with bad lighting every jawline looks bad


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 17, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> JFL
> View attachment 41983
> 
> View attachment 41984
> ...



Head is tilted upwards tho. But I dont think he is recessed, excpect maybe a very little normal level of recessed like most people are.


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 17, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Head is tilted upwards tho. But I dont think he is recessed, excpect maybe a very little normal level of recessed like most people are.


Still mogs 98% of male population


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 17, 2019)

mido the slayer said:


> Still mogs 98% of male population



Sure does


----------



## Tony (Apr 17, 2019)

shimada said:


> Literally saw Jordan barrett's face 3 times downtown Toronto.


bro


----------



## haircutcel (Apr 17, 2019)

Pex1992 said:


> He has a rounder jaw ...maybe his eye area is top tier


this raises a good question. can you have an aspie stare and still have top tier eye area?


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 17, 2019)

haircutcel said:


> this raises a good question. can you have an aspie stare and still have top tier eye area?


Yes, he's almost a perfect example of that.

But O'Pry's eyes are irrelevant. His only real flaw is that his midface ratio is a little too compact at 1.1, from an aesthetic standpoint.


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Apr 18, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Yes, he's almost a perfect example of that.
> 
> But O'Pry's eyes are irrelevant. His only real flaw is that his midface ratio is a little too compact at 1.1, from an aesthetic standpoint.


It's actually about 1.07. That picture thhat said 1.1 went over his pupils too much


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 18, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> It's actually about 1.07. That picture thhat said 1.1 went over his pupils too much


Good spot but the point stands regardless


----------



## Squirtoutmabooty (Apr 18, 2019)

Alarico8 said:


> Good spot but the point stands regardless


Doesn't make a differrence, but my inner lookism aspie was screaming


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 18, 2019)

Squirtoutmabooty said:


> Doesn't make a differrence, but my inner lookism aspie was screaming


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Apr 19, 2019)

KrissKross said:


> He has a so called "wimp skull" or "gay alien skull"
> And this morph shows him with even MORE forward growth than he has.
> Someone high IQ please make sense of this...
> 
> View attachment 41796


What did you think about Barrett?


shimada said:


> Hes partially on the wimp skull scale but as a model it's how well you photograph usually. And hes admitted he photographs better than he looks IRL.
> 
> Literally saw Jordan barrett's face 3 times downtown Toronto. His profile shits on oprys
> 
> Anyway that's like a 7 pre morph to a 9.5+ morphed. Almost no one looks that good.





shimada said:


> Hes partially on the wimp skull scale but as a model it's how well you photograph usually. And hes admitted he photographs better than he looks IRL.
> 
> Literally saw Jordan barrett's face 3 times downtown Toronto. His profile shits on oprys
> 
> Anyway that's like a 7 pre morph to a 9.5+ morphed. Almost no one looks that good.


Nvm this is what my comment was directed to. What did you think about Jordan his looks?


----------



## KrissKross (Apr 19, 2019)

Gudru said:


> What did you think about Barrett?
> 
> 
> Nvm this is what my comment was directed to. What did you think about Jordan his looks?


God amongst mortal men.


----------

